
Jason Calacanis’ First New Email Post - kimboslice
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/13/jason-calacanis-first-new-email-post/
======
snprbob86
So his email got picked up and syndicated. How is that not like a blog post?

This sounds like a ploy to get some fraction of his readers to cross-post for
him.

------
jfarmer
As much as the guy annoys me, he knows how to generate publicity.

------
henning
Idle speculation -- now in your _inbox_! Wow!

